

The NFL Draft, Financial Incentives and Self Awareness - cwan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2010/04/the_nfl_draft.php

======
lanstein
You would think they'd come up with some sort of eye test that can detect how
the QB sees the field, something like they're talking about here:

"Because of this, Farrow spends a lot of time simply trying to determine what
it is experts see that amateurs don't. Among other things, he uses an eye-
motion tracker to record where virtuoso players are looking during clutch
situations, such as when passing under pressure from multiple defenders coming
from different directions. He pulls up a videoclip from an Australian rules
football practice that he conducted with the Adelaide Crows, a professional
team. The game is essentially football crossed with rugby, and players advance
the ball by kicking it to teammates. As the play unfolds, players break left
and right. One runs very visibly up the middle."

[http://www.badmintoncentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8222...](http://www.badmintoncentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82225)

~~~
graywh
Sounds like Malcolm Gladwell's _Blink_.

